# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Скрипт - Афиша событий на карте

## _r2_

Пример сайта: www . vgorode66 . ru

Это standalone-скрипт, который может использоваться сам по себе или вместе с любым движком.
Может работать на поддомене.

*Возможности:*

- Каталог событий (мероприятий) по типам;
- Каталог заведений (мест) по виду деятельности;
- Легко преобразуется в каталог предприятий на карте;
- Удобный просмотр событий на карте города;
- Фильтр событий на карте;
- Легкая смена города прямо в админке;
- Показ событий и заведений на AJAX;
- Редактирование/добавление событий и заведений на AJAX;
- Напоминания пользователям о событиях;
- Возможность отправить ссылку на событие другу;
- Система отметок "пойду/не пойду" для событий;
- Собственная сверх-быстрая регистрация (всего 2 поля - почта и пароль);
- Древовидные комментарии к событиям; 
- Зарегистрироваться можно одновременно с добавлением комментария;
- Назначение модераторов мест и событий из админки;
- Можно наладить интеграцию пользователей с любым движком;
- Абсолютно весь вывод в шаблонах, быстро натягивается любой дизайн;
- Все фразы в языковом файле, интерфейс легко переводится на другой язык;
- Современный код, написан на классах php5.

*Если используется как отдельный сайт:*

- Встроенная система разделов и статичных страниц;
- Новости сайта;
- Форма обратной связи;
- Управление меню.

По вопросам приобретения обращайтесь в ICQ: 25-двадцать-15-10-пять.
Окажем всю необходимую помощь по внедрению.

Спасибо.

----------

